# Do I need a socket cover when rma'ing a motherboard?



## TheGrapist (Apr 18, 2011)

i'm going to rma one of my old motherboards and don't have the little socket cover,will they deny my rma if i don't include it.What else can i use,btw it's going to msi.Thanks


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 18, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> i'm going to rma one of my old motherboards and don't have the little socket cover,will they deny my rma if i don't include it.What else can i use,btw it's going to msi.Thanks



If its an LGA socket, then yes, the cover must be in place.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 18, 2011)

Most companies require one. You can get one from somebody here on the forums, or you can ask them explicitly if it is okay if you tape the socket shut (I've done this before to a board shipped to a new customer because it did not come with a cover). If they say no, then you've got to find yourself one.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 18, 2011)

Yup, you'll need the cover or they will refuse the RMA. I always put the socket cover back in the motherboard box and put it on the shelf, because I know i'll need it for either RMA or reselling.



DanishDevil said:


> Most companies require one. You can get one from somebody here on the forums, or you can ask them explicitly if it is okay if you tape the socket shut (I've done this before to a board shipped to a new customer because it did not come with a cover). If they say no, then you've got to find yourself one.



Don't think the motherboard manufacturers will accept it like that. Honestly, most manufacturers will look for a reason to deny an RMA, and no socket cover is way up on the list.


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 18, 2011)

Well I do not know how other MBA manufacturers are but I had to RMA two EVGA Boards. Both of them I did not have the cover. Both of them were socket 1156. They accepted both without any complaints.

You could always try and call them and ask. You might get a pass or they might let you substitute the cover for something else over it like a Piece of card board over a Anti static bag cut out.

You could also make a post in the For sale thread and ask to see if someone would be willing to part with one for yah. I believe they are universal to the Socket manufacturer type Lotus to Lotus /Foxconn To Foxconn/ Possibly even just universal all around.


----------



## TheGrapist (Apr 18, 2011)

would this work
(card board wrapped in electrical tape)


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 18, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Well I do not know how other MBA manufacturers are but I had to RMA two EVGA Boards. Both of them I did not have the cover. Both of them were socket 1156. They accepted both without any complaints.
> 
> You could always try and call them and ask. You might get a pass or they might let you substitute the cover for something else over it like a Piece of card board over a Anti static bag cut out.
> 
> You could also make a post in the For sale thread and ask to see if someone would be willing to part with one for yah. I believe they are universal to the Socket manufacturer type Lotus to Lotus /Foxconn To Foxconn/ Possibly even just universal all around.



Wow, i'm surprised EGA accepted the RMA. I've had customers try to RMA with MSI and Foxconn, and both refused without the socket cover. Props to EVGA.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 18, 2011)

You'd think they'd be more concerned about the pins than the cover.  If the motherboard arrives with no damage to the pins, they should accept it.  I'm not saying they will, just saying it's stupid if they don't.


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 18, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Wow, i'm surprised EGA accepted the RMA. I've had customers try to RMA with MSI and Foxconn, and both refused without the socket cover. Props to EVGA.



Yeah I was surprised too.... All I did was give them a call and tell them the situation. They did explain to me that I should pack up the MOB as best as possible and if they received it back with any damages they would not accept it. So maybe if it showed up with bent pins they would have not accepted it. But it didn't show up that way and they did accept it. 

But I would say that EVGA does have better customer service than MSI and Foxconn wouldn't you agree for the most part. That could have something to do with it too.


----------



## jcusimano2 (Apr 23, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Most companies require one. You can get one from somebody here on the forums, or you can ask them explicitly if it is okay if you tape the socket shut (I've done this before to a board shipped to a new customer because it did not come with a cover). If they say no, then you've got to find yourself one.



you do to return mine, at leats it says so


----------

